# Tourist Visa For Pinoy



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi I hope everyone is okay. I just have a quick question so I hope someone can help.

I know someone (Filipino) who has a German boyfriend who wish to visit Germany for 3 months. She's not quite sure what to say because someone advice her that she should state that she would visit a "FRIEND" not mention that it's her "BOYFRIEND" because they would refuse it right away. Can you give some insights about this? I'll be glad to hear from you.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is generally not a good idea to apply for 3 months for your first Schengen Visa. How are you going to prove that you have ties to your home country and will leave after 3 months? It is usually better to apply for no more than 3 weeks the first time and demonstrate strong ties to home.


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

*Sunshine* said:


> It is generally not a good idea to apply for 3 months for your first Schengen Visa. How are you going to prove that you have ties to your home country and will leave after 3 months? It is usually better to apply for no more than 3 weeks the first time and demonstrate strong ties to home.


Okay thank you for taking time to reply. I will tell her about that. What about the relationship to the sponsor? Is it better to say that she's only visiting a friend or just be honest and upfront about it? They have plans to get married soon if they get along well and settle in Germany, which to me btw is a bit silly. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## koreamitti (Aug 19, 2017)

Brom143 said:


> Okay thank you for taking time to reply. I will tell her about that. What about the relationship to the sponsor? Is it better to say that she's only visiting a friend or just be honest in and upfront about it? They have plans to get married soon if they get along well and settle in Germany, which to me btw is a bit silly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 Relation with sponsor is mandatory ??


----------

